
New Coinbase Users Can Now Acquire their First Bitcoin in 10 Minutes or Less - ca98am79
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/66910620890/new-coinbase-users-can-now-acquire-their-first-bitcoin
======
wfunction
What would be impressive is if you could do that without having to give away
your identity.

~~~
yebyen
Funny! :) we call that a bitcoin faucet, they are notorious for being empty.

~~~
wfunction
Huh? BitFloor totally made this possible when it was around.

~~~
yebyen
How? You're saying they let you buy (say) your first bitcoin instantly,
without giving up your identity? As far as I knew, Bitcoin was the fastest way
to transact, and if you're competent you're waiting an hour to confirm a
transaction.

So, with Bitfloor you could just instantly hook up your account number without
giving up your identity and drain your bank account into bitcoins? If I sound
cynical, please know I'm genuinely curious how that could work without turning
into a bitcoin faucet! I'm just ignorant, I was not a Bitfloor user and I
don't know how it worked.

~~~
wfunction
They used LocalTill, you just went to a bank account and deposited cash (no
identity revealed anywhere) and they credited it to your account, then you
bought bitcoin with it.

~~~
yebyen
Oh! I guess that's about as instant as it gets for anonymous cash transaction.
Don't know why I didn't think of that.

